# Photos from "Insteada Nationals" at Lancaster Archery Club



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## fotoguy (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Protecshooter (Nov 1, 2005)

*Great shoot !!!!*

I will definately be back next year with more friends. The course was very clean and well groomed. Lancaster Archery Club, you put on a great shoot everyone had a good time .:darkbeer:


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

THANK YOU for the pictures Lee, results will go up tomorrow when I get to a better (faster) computer. 
Protecshooter- Thanks for the compliments  See you next year!!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Results are posted in another thread.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

You may also go to www.lancasterarcheryclub.com for the full results page, it includes all names of those who spent the weekend with us.


----------

